# Pflueger President vs. President XT



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

I've been using the President for the last few years and thought it was a good reel for the money. However, now that I've actually learned to catch fish, I'm beginning to be at the experience level where I can form opinions about my equipment.

So here goes. For general small fish (1-3 lbs), the President 40 series is sufficient...Once you get into bigger reds and trout, the graphite construction of the reel frame makes for a reel that twists at the reel seat. And not a small amount, I'm talking about a very visible amount of flex.

The President XT (despite it's terrible maroon color) is a much stiffer reel. I like the reel so much that I've started buying them to replace my Presidents when even the smallest excuse presents itself.


----------

